# Rogers Clone?



## henderjo (11/2/11)

Hi,

I'm looking for a kits and bits idea that might come close to a Little Creatures Brewing Co Rogers.

Cheers for any ideas,

John.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (12/2/11)

Great beer.
Could not find any kits and bits recipes here, but did find some on another site - 2nd and 3rd results.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## crozdog (12/2/11)

can't help with a kit based recipe, but we made a nice AG copy at an ISB brew day a while back.

ISB Rogers (from memory it was a 150l batch)
25.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White)
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White)
0.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White)
0.40 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt
0.40 kg Pale Chocolate 
250.00 gm Goldings, East Kent 
165.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] 
165.00 gm Centennial [5.50 %]


----------



## Charst (12/2/11)

my basic understanding of the beer is that's a Nut brown ale with a few American hops in it. 
Start with a nut brown ale kit and add in some last minute boil additions of cascade for flavour and smell.


----------



## Shifter (13/2/11)

Try this - it is absolutely brilliant and well worth a go. Turns out superb every time and very typical of LCB, well, typical enough. Enjoy!!


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=867


----------



## henderjo (13/2/11)

Thanks guys, unfortunately not at an AG level just yet - but thanks for the ideas and I will give the extract one a go.

Cheers


----------



## Shifter (14/2/11)

You won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## Pennywise (14/2/11)

While Neill's centenarillo is an awesome beer, it's nothing like LC Rogers. Crozdog has given a good recipe to start with, you can sub the base malt in his recipe for extract and just steep the spec grains, I would start there


----------



## Shifter (15/2/11)

Could someone convert Cruzdog's recipe to a 23 ltr batch??


----------



## Sydneybrewer (15/2/11)

just played around with it a bit and tried to simplify crozdogs recipe to a 23l extract recipe

came out to 3.2%

1.5kg pale/light lme
.5kg amber dme
.3kg dark crystal
.2kg chocolate malt

30g Kent Goldings 60min
15g Centennial 10min
15g Cascade Dry Hopped

dry S-04 yeast


----------



## Sydneybrewer (15/2/11)

or a simple Kit version

1.7kg tin coopers dark ale
.5kg pale dme

boil the dme and add
25g cascade at 10mins
25g cascade dry hopped

s-o4 dry yeast

p.s i have not made this recipe myself so use at your own discretion h34r:


----------



## barls (15/2/11)

not 23 but 21 bloddy close


> isb roger clone
> 
> Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
> 11A-English Brown Ale-Mild
> ...


----------



## Sydneybrewer (15/2/11)

My all grain clone of sorts, was a bloody great beer DowntownBrown


----------



## Shifter (17/2/11)

Is that not a lot of Choc malt?? Should it be .02kg (20g) not 200 g???


----------



## Jimboley (17/2/11)

henderjo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a kits and bits idea that might come close to a Little Creatures Brewing Co Rogers.
> 
> ...




G'day John


This is what is written up on the Little Creatures blackboard.

"Rodgers-
Pale Ale Malt, Vienna, Carapils & Wheat malt,
US & Tas Cascade "

This beer is much darker then the grain bill suggests and I'm told that the choc/roasted flavour and colour is achieved by kettle caramelizing.
(making toffee out of the malt extract)

So to get something similar as a K&K you have to be a little creative.
Option 1)
Use 1.5kg of the Caramalt, not the pale lager extract with your 1.8kg can
S04 yeast will help & Cascade Hops 1g per L (seeped for 5 mins) and 1g/L Cascade dry hopped after 4-5 days

Option 2)
I really recommend you should get your hands on a small amount of grains, 
25-35g roasted barley, crush it and let it sit in 1L cold water, cover & chuck it in the fridge, overnight (the day before you brew). 
Strain and boil the liquid only (not the grains) & use it to rinse out your cans, instead of using the kettle.
This cold extraction of roasted grain will give you the roast flavour without the harsh astringency/burnt notes.
Use S04 yeast will help & Cascade Hops 1g per Litre (seeped for 1 min) and 1g/L Cascade dry hopped after 4-5 days

This is just the way I would produce something close as a K&K, 
It's best to try and add some Vienna & Carapils grains and make a mini mash.
Take a litre from the mash chuck it in a separate pot and boil it until it turns a DARK red to brown. Add the rest of the mash liqueur on top of this toffee before it burns. Tricky but well worth the effort.

Hope this helps?

James


----------



## mjp (17/2/11)

Jimboley said:


> G'day John
> 
> 
> This is what is written up on the Little Creatures blackboard.
> ...


Nice tip- never boiled down that far before. Will definately give it a try.


----------



## henderjo (5/3/11)

very good lads - thanks for all the replys. Looks like I've got to get busy brewing


----------

